#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  NIT Nagpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

*NIT Nagpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities:*




*VNIT Nagpur Year of Establishment:* 1960.


*VNIT Nagpur Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.


*VNIT Nagpur Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*CONNECTIVITY :
*
*Nearest Airport :* Dr. Babasaheb Ambedkar International Airport, Nagpur
*Distance from Airport :* 7.8km
*Nearest Railway Station :* Nagpur Railway Station
*Distance from Railway Station :* 6 km

*VNIT Nagpur Branches In Engineering:*
Civil EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer Science EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical & Materials Engineering
Mining Engineering*
VNIT Nagpur B-Tech CutOff 2013-2014:*

*Institute*
*Branch*
*Category*
*PwD Status*
*Quota*
*Closing Rank*

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Architecture
GE
False
HOMESTATE
3302

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Architecture
GE
False
OTHERSTATE
5281

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Architecture
OBC
False
HOMESTATE
6412

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Architecture
OBC
False
OTHERSTATE
40071

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology,Nagpur
Architecture
SC
False
HOMESTATE
18492

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Architecture
SC
False
OTHERSTATE
19415

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Architecture
ST
False
HOMESTATE
24104

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Architecture
ST
False
OTHERSTATE
94914

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
GE
False
HOMESTATE
19717

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
GE
False
OTHERSTATE
16386

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
GE
true
OTHERSTATE
232787

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
OBC
False
HOMESTATE
33094

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
OBC
False
OTHERSTATE
30520

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
SC
False
HOMESTATE
108723

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
SC
False
OTHERSTATE
109734

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
ST
False
HOMESTATE
217057

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
ST
False
OTHERSTATE
148228

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Civil Engineering
GE
False
HOMESTATE
15530

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Civil Engineering
GE
False
OTHERSTATE
12181

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Civil Engineering
GE
true
HOMESTATE
490641

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Civil Engineering
OBC
False
HOMESTATE
32409

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Civil Engineering
OBC
False
OTHERSTATE
21018

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Civil Engineering
SC
False
HOMESTATE
95136

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Civil Engineering
SC
False
OTHERSTATE
78417

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Civil Engineering
ST
False
HOMESTATE
262752

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Civil Engineering
ST
False
OTHERSTATE
104492

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Computer Science & Engineering
GE
False
HOMESTATE
6479

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Computer Science & Engineering
GE
False
OTHERSTATE
6173

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Computer Science & Engineering
GE
true
HOMESTATE
305352

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Computer Science & Engineering
GE
true
OTHERSTATE
98933

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Computer Science & Engineering
OBC
False
HOMESTATE
18689

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Computer Science & Engineering
OBC
False
OTHERSTATE
14348

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Computer Science & Engineering
SC
False
HOMESTATE
58722

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Computer Science & Engineering
SC
False
OTHERSTATE
63653

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Computer Science & Engineering
SC
true
OTHERSTATE
609490

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Computer Science & Engineering
ST
False
HOMESTATE
206282

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Computer Science & Engineering
ST
False
OTHERSTATE
113206

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Electronics & Communication Engineering
GE
False
HOMESTATE
9915

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Electronics & Communication Engineering
GE
False
OTHERSTATE
7280

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Electronics & Communication Engineering
GE
true
OTHERSTATE
151279

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Electronics & Communication Engineering
OBC
False
HOMESTATE
23616

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Electronics & Communication Engineering
OBC
False
OTHERSTATE
14579

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Electronics & Communication Engineering
OBC
true
OTHERSTATE
327878

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Electronics & Communication Engineering
SC
False
HOMESTATE
78628

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Electronics & Communication Engineering
SC
False
OTHERSTATE
72764

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Electronics & Communication Engineering
SC
true
HOMESTATE
668726

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Electronics & Communication Engineering
ST
False
HOMESTATE
307164

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Electronics & Communication Engineering
ST
False
OTHERSTATE
105691

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
GE
False
HOMESTATE
11301

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
GE
False
OTHERSTATE
8225

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
GE
true
OTHERSTATE
127792

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
OBC
False
HOMESTATE
23108

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
OBC
False
OTHERSTATE
16645

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
OBC
true
OTHERSTATE
341554

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
SC
False
HOMESTATE
72873

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
SC
False
OTHERSTATE
77419

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
ST
False
HOMESTATE
272739

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
ST
False
OTHERSTATE
102252

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Mechanical Engineering
GE
False
HOMESTATE
8341

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Mechanical Engineering
GE
False
OTHERSTATE
7554

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Mechanical Engineering
GE
true
HOMESTATE
60920

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Mechanical Engineering
GE
true
OTHERSTATE
115127

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Mechanical Engineering
OBC
False
HOMESTATE
14956

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Mechanical Engineering
OBC
False
OTHERSTATE
14995

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Mechanical Engineering
SC
False
HOMESTATE
44566

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Mechanical Engineering
SC
False
OTHERSTATE
60400

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Mechanical Engineering
ST
False
HOMESTATE
122622

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Mechanical Engineering
ST
False
OTHERSTATE
103553

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Mechanical Engineering
ST
true
HOMESTATE
713875

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Mining Engineering
GE
False
HOMESTATE
168746

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Mining Engineering
GE
False
OTHERSTATE
21572

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Mining Engineering
OBC
False
OTHERSTATE
35321

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Mining Engineering
SC
False
OTHERSTATE
103352

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Mining Engineering
ST
False
OTHERSTATE
103167

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
GE
False
HOMESTATE
33829

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
GE
False
OTHERSTATE
22647

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
OBC
False
HOMESTATE
93342

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
OBC
False
OTHERSTATE
35832

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
SC
False
HOMESTATE
136915

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
SC
False
OTHERSTATE
129971

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
ST
False
OTHERSTATE
172550




*VNIT Nagpur Fee Structure For Engineering:*

*S No.*
*Description of heads (Annum basis)*
*Amount (Rs)*

1
*Tuition Fees*
35000

2
Registration Fees
250

3
Library Deposit
500

4
Library Fees
500

5
Gym. Annual Day & Magazine Fee
400

6
Physical Education & Medical Fee
50

7
Identity Card
50

8
Internet & Computer Maint. Fee
500

9
Training & Placement Fees
250

10
Student Aid Fund
25

11
Inter Univ. Cultural Activity
10

12
Industry Institute Interaction
200

13
Development Fees
3000

14
End Semester Examination Fees
800

15
Convocation Fees (for final year students)
-

16
*Grand Total Rs.*
*Rs 41,535/-*




*VNIT Nagpur Fee Structure For Engineering:*

*Sr. No.*
*Company Name*
*Total no. of Students*

1
Raymonds-PPO
3

2
Morgan Stanley
2

3
Facebook
–

4
Bajaj Auto
4

5
Oracle
21

6
OFSS
7

7
Nvidia
1

8
John Deere
–

9
Epic-PPO
1

10
Pepsico
2

11
ZS Associates
16

12
Delloitte
21

13
Thoughtworks
2

14
Tata Motors
6

15
Pidilite
5

16
TataSteel-PPO
1

17
GSK
1

18
Mahindra two wheelers
1

19
General Motors
4

20
Infocepts
2

21
Samsung
1

22
Black & Veatch
2

23
Microsoft-PPO
1

24
Thermax
3

25
Century Group
2

26
Mu Sigma
7

27
Finisar Malaysia
2

28
MAQ
2

29
TCS
4

30
Vedanta
4

31
Cybage
4

32
IBMGBS
34

33
FCS
3

34
Persistent
1

35
Sony
2

36
3DPLM
4

37
C DOT
6

38
ABB
2

39
Officebox
–

40
Bizsense
–

41
Mahindra
–

42
Raymonds
3

43
ITC Infotech
6

44
Geometric
3

45
RIL
14

46
Barclays
–

47
Sapient
10

48
Accenture
10

49
ACG PAM
2

50
Meru Cabs
1

51
L&T Powai
12

52
Va Tech Wabag
7

53
ACC Concrete
3

54
Zuari
3

55
Avtec
3

56
Honda2wheelers
3

57
HUL
–

58
Neosym
2

59
Rancore
3

60
Tata Power
3

61
Techint
5

62
TCE
1

63
Lafarge
5

64
UPL
3

65
Fluor
4

66
Ambuja Cement
7

67
Emerson
2

68
JSW
23

69
Bharat Forge
2

70
Futures first
–

71
Cargill
2

72
Atos
6

73
ITD CEM
3

74
Praxair
3

75
Godrej
1

76
BPCL
17

77
HPCL
6

78
RINL Vizag
8

79
Samsung Heavy
–

80
GE
–

81
Aarvee
–

82
FutureVista
–

83
Allied Metallurgical Product Pvt. Ltd.
2




*VNIT Nagpur Campus & Intra Facilities:
*
*Campus:*

VNIT has a beautiful green campus of about 214 acres near Ambazari Dam. All departments & laboratories are housed on the campus. Hostels accommodating about 1000 students, including 200 girl students, as well as residential accommodation for teaching & non-teaching staff of the college are available on the campus.

Consciously developed, the campus has retained & increased its green cover, rich in natural flora & fauna, & provides an attraction for bird watchers.The VNIT Library is 4 decades old having an independent three storied building. The collections of books and journals have been methodically developed through the years. It is always ensured that the collection is dynamic in nature by stacking separately ACTIVE and INACTIVE collection in tune with changes in syllabic.

*Central library:*

The library and information resources center is automated and users LIBSYS software. Students and faculty access library information through ON LINE PUBLIC ACCESS CATALOGER indexed databases called EI-COMPENDIOUS PLUS, DISSERTATION ABSTRACTS INTERNATIONAL and SAE Technical Papers are on campus-wide network of 10/100 M bps lines and are available round the clock.

*VNIT Nagpur Hostel & Mess Facilities*:

V.N.I.T. has excellent residential facilities to cater the need of more than a thousand students. There are seven Boys Hostels and two Girls Hostels. Each hostel is having a telephone, T.V., Sports Items, water coolers, water heaters and well equipped mess facilities. It is mandatory for hostel inmates to join the mess in his / her hostel, managed by committee of students’ representatives. All hostels are having independent mess where vegetarian and non-vegetarian meals are available. All residents have to bear the wages of the mess cooks, servants, helpers and cleaners. Ministerial staff is provided by the Institute.

The Chief Warden looks after the management of the hostels along with a team of seven wardens and Hostel Manager.

*VNIT Nagpur Address:*

 Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, South Ambazari Road, Nagpur, Maharashtra. Pin 440010, India.





  Similar Threads: Ramdeobaba Nagpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Yeshwantrao Chavan College of Engg  Nagpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Ramdeobaba Nagpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities VNIT Nagpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Ramdeobaba Nagpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

